# Deep Links



## AGW (17. Nov 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne Deep Links in meiner App haben. Ich habe schon was gefunden aber weiß nicht was wo hingehört und was man ändern darf/muss und was nicht. Link: https://developer.android.com/training/app-links/deep-linking

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## TM69 (17. Nov 2020)

AGW hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte gerne Deep Links in meiner App haben. Ich habe schon was gefunden aber weiß nicht was wo hingehört und was man ändern darf/muss und was nicht. Link: https://developer.android.com/training/app-links/deep-linking
> 
> Danke im Voraus.


Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht so ganz, da steht doch alles und https://developer.android.com ist die erste Anlaufstelle, wenn es um das Thema "Entwicklung unter Android" geht.


----------



## AGW (17. Nov 2020)

TM69 hat gesagt.:


> Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht so ganz, da steht doch alles und https://developer.android.com ist die erste Anlaufstelle, wenn es um das Thema "Entwicklung unter Android" geht.


Nur mein Problem ist, dass ich es trotzdem nicht verstehe, was ich wie machen muss.


----------



## AGW (23. Nov 2020)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mit Deep Links auch gerne tiefe Links behandeln. Habe dazu auch eine Anleitung gefunden: https://firebase.google.com/docs/dynamic-links/android/receive?authuser=0#handle_deep_links, aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich genau das hineingeben muss in meiner App.

Danke im Vorhinein.


----------



## kneitzel (23. Nov 2020)

Du solltest Android Applikationen von Grund auf verstehen. Daher wäre mein Tipp, da doch einfach einmal von Grund auf alles durch zu gehen um zu verstehen, was da wie abläuft mit Activities. Was die für Statusübergänge haben und all sowas ...

Denn das ist wirklich keine Magie. Nur eben sprengt sowas hier das Forum. Die Anleitung, die Du gefunden hast, beschreibt das doch. Du trägst im Manifest für eine Activity das ein. Damit wird die Activity aufgerufen (bzw. kann aufgerufen werden), wenn da ein entsprechender Deep Link aufgerufen wird. Und dann ist da ein Beispiel-Code zum auslesen gezeigt. Die Tatsache, dass Du den nicht zuordnen kannst, zeigt, dass da existenzielles Basiswissen fehlt. Das solltest Du Dir aneignen... Das Forum wird dadurch aus meiner Sicht gesprengt, zumindest ich werde Grundlagen zu Activities nicht hier erläutern, wenn es da gute Dokumentation zu gibt ...

Zur Not kann man auch einfach etwas im Netz suchen - da gibt es noch genug andere Beispiele online... Auf eine schnelle Suche habe ich z.B. gefunden: https://www.javatpoint.com/receiving-dynamic-links-in-firebase -> Nutzt zwar Kotlin, aber die Activity wird als Ganzes gezeigt und man kann gut erkennen, wo der Code platziert wurde ... Aber diese Herangehensweise würde ich nicht anraten ...


----------

